

Mesh All the Things – Because an "Internet of Thing" would kinda suck. - pinoccio
https://pinocc.io/projects/mesh-all-the-things/

======
feralmoan
Very cool, is the plan to add cdjns/hyperboria at all?
[http://support.pinocc.io/hc/en-
us/articles/201464300-Frequen...](http://support.pinocc.io/hc/en-
us/articles/201464300-Frequently-Asked-Questions#faq-6LoWPAN)

~~~
sj4nz
These are very low data-rate devices. If they do cjdns/hyperboria they would
be good for high latency batched/bulk e-mail transfers and probably not much
else.

